# bought printer (Epson 1100) bought press, looking for a good place to buy paper, for mugs and shirts, for heat transfer (not sublimation)



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ready to get roilling, got printer, got press. I will be doing heat transfer, (not sublimation) on mugs and shirts. need help on paper, where to buy, best for application.

thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I know where to buy paper, but not sure if you can use on Mugs or not. Would love to see the results. 

www.SeSpecialty.com sells lots of paper. For t-shirts we buy JPSS for light t-shirts, and Blue Grid for Darks. 

I've heard of a few people heat pressing on mugs (non sublimation), but never seen the results nor heard how they do it. 

Wondering how they wash. Do they wash by hand or Dish Washer?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

To my knowledge you can't heat transfer to mugs. I think some people used cobra high temp inks
(no longer sold) and called it heat transfer transfer when in fact was sublimation


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am afraid you will not have much luck doing mugs with out sublimation or pad printing.. But for any supplies check out the sponsors. Some give discounts to forum members


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Harley1431 said:


> Ready to get roilling, got printer, got press. I will be doing heat transfer, (not sublimation) on mugs and shirts. need help on paper, where to buy, best for application.
> 
> thanks


T-Shirts take the Pigment Ink which came stock with your Epson so you can use Cobra Inks to replenish your ink and they carry paper. .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

But, other items you can do would be mouse pads, tote bags, and basic textile items that your ink jet paper that you choose.

Conde does sell a ink jet transfer mug (for laser ink printers)

Product Detail for 9710PO-1117C - DyeTrans.com

Here is a helpful article about sublimation:
What is sublimation imprinting & how do I start a photo gift business? - DyeTrans.com

If you have a mug press, you can sub out the sublimation transfers and still press them without have to buy the ink or another printer.


----------



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

it sounds like i have a decision to make. Sublimation, heat transfer or both.
Really want to do mugs and shirts. dont want to be limitied to white shirts though. 

another question: what printer would be okay for sublimation? (i would be using it for mugs and mouse pads, etc...)

thank you


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Harley1431 said:


> it sounds like i have a decision to make. Sublimation, heat transfer or both.
> Really want to do mugs and shirts. dont want to be limitied to white shirts though.
> 
> another question: what printer would be okay for sublimation? (i would be using it for mugs and mouse pads, etc...)
> ...


epson 1400 or the 1100 will work but you can be subject to the sawgrass cartel. There are some low cost sublimation inks but you have to dig to find them


----------



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

ok, i've heard this "sawgrass cartel" thrown around a bit. i will have to do more research on it, it seems.
since i will be doing heat transfer for shirts, do i need a CIS system (i am a bit confused on this point) seems like it is best to buy a CIS if you want to save money. 

i will be looking at another printer (for sublimation) and will need a CIS for that. Any way you could point me in the right direction to begin my search?

thanks
when i have a year under my belt in this industry, i will surley help who ever i can.


----------



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

would an epson c88 printer (with CIS) work
or would the epson workforce 30 (with CIS) be better
I'll more than likely be doing just mugs, mouse pads and other smaller items.

Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have a Epson c88 and works great. Forgot about it sitting in corner for a while now. The only down side is max size is 8.5x14. As far as sublimation inks I Acually lucked out on a supplier after my sawgrass ink went bad and was still in date. After no help from sawgrass which I spent $750 for ink and being told there was no way it was the ink I was telling 1 of my suppliers about problem he wrote a email on back of card and dropped on desk and said email this guy. I get 1000ml of each color for cheaper than I paid for the 110ml bags. I know you can find some on eBay there is a thread on here that gives some info on how to find them.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Harley1431 said:


> it sounds like i have a decision to make. Sublimation, heat transfer or both.
> Really want to do mugs and shirts. dont want to be limitied to white shirts though.
> 
> another question: what printer would be okay for sublimation? (i would be using it for mugs and mouse pads, etc...)
> ...


Another WF1100 one for sublimation and the other for heat transfers. Cobra has them and they are preloaded with ink and
CISS http://www.cobraink.com/Printers/epson1100.htm


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

is the Epson c88 good for light and color transfers? and can you also do sublimation with it?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

barcelona10 said:


> is the Epson c88 good for light and color transfers? and can you also do sublimation with it?



You can either do heat transfers or sublimation. Not both. Switching inks with sublimation and pigment will kill a printer. So if you had 2 printers yes it will do both. Also either type of ink needs printed on at least every other day or so to stop the inks from clogging.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

so if i get 2 printers what type of ink do i need? and whats the ink that comes in the printer right out of the box?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

barcelona10 said:


> so if i get 2 printers what type of ink do i need? and whats the ink that comes in the printer right out of the box?


Your WF1100 comes with Pigment Ink (for textiles) see earlier post

-you won't be limited to white shirts but you would need to cut the image from transfer for darks otherwise you have a white area. 

-just need paper for your current printer

You can add another WF1100 with Sublimation Inks (for mugs)

DyeTrans WF1100 Sublimation Systems - DyeTrans.com 

Not limited to mugs for the sublimation printer:

Conde Blanks
Sublimatable Blanks, Allover Print T-Shirts, Sublimation Tips, Techniques, How-To Videos, Sawgrass Inks, Geo Knight Heat Presses - DyeTrans.com


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

i meant for the epson c88? the epson 1100 is out of stock,even at epson and i was told that they might discontinue it!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

barcelona10 said:


> i meant for the epson c88? the epson 1100 is out of stock,even at epson and i was told that they might discontinue it!


Epson Stylus C88 Ink Jet Printer, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc. 

The Epson C88 is discontinued, but it comes with Durabrite Ultra (not pigment Inks)

You can get Pigment Inks from Cobra Inks .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began

Code 60 (for the filled ink carts) 




Epson WF1100 is just out of stock but comes with 
Ink Type: DURABrite® Ultra pigment ink
Epson WorkForce 1100 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

You can get a refurbished one:

Epson WorkForce 1100 Wide-format Printer - Refurbished, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks for all the info,once i make up my mind as what to get ,im sure i will bug someone again.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can still pick up an Epson Workforce 1100 on Amazon. 

Barcelona, I thought you told me you picked up an Epson WF 1100? Okay, you're talking about a second printer. 

Durbrite is Pigment Ink. However if you want to go with a CISS, you have to specify Pigment, Dye or Sublimation. 

To make it easier, have one as Sublimation only.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

selanac said:


> Durbrite is Pigment Ink..


I was wondering that..but since Epson had the WF1100 w/ pigment and the C88 as just ink jet. I didn't think it was just
A general label for pigment ink but thanks!


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

I never did,when I went to get it at the store or online they were sold out.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Google "Epson Workforce 1100" > select Shopping you can find them they are almost everywhere
its just waiting for them to be 99$ is the hard part.

Also, what replace the C88 the Epson WF40 looks like a good price too http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&sku=C11CA27201


----------



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

sben763 said:


> You can either do heat transfers or sublimation. Not both. Switching inks with sublimation and pigment will kill a printer. So if you had 2 printers yes it will do both. Also either type of ink needs printed on at least every other day or so to stop the inks from clogging.


 
Just out of curiosity what do you mean by this statement???

I currently run Dyes and Pigments in my wf1100. I have 1 set pigment 1 set dye and a set filled with cleaning fluid. 

Between pigment and dye I do two head cleanings then a purge. 

I haven't had a problem yet, I'd like to know what kind of problems you have had. 

Thanks


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

try www.jotopaper.com lasr printer for mugs, hard surfaces as well as t-shirts


----------



## Des Studio (Apr 8, 2009)

barcelona10 said:


> i meant for the epson c88? the epson 1100 is out of stock,even at epson and i was told that they might discontinue it!


Staples has the printers, but they are not on sale now.
I bought mine about a week ago for $99 on sale NEW, was $179 -$80 instant discount thing. Now back to full price, I was looking thinking of buying a second one for a spare.
LOL, just got the first one and not even opened the box yet, waiting on an ink order from elsewhere I just made.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You might want to try Amazon for a WF 1100. Just keep looking you find one.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

akam001 said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you mean by this statement???
> 
> I currently run Dyes and Pigments in my wf1100. I have 1 set pigment 1 set dye and a set filled with cleaning fluid.
> 
> ...


thats exactly what I was saying but you saying dyes as in standard dye ink 1 cleaning is fine and print a photo on standard paper. If you useing dye sublimation ink yes a cleaning with fluid and a print should be done. standard dye and pigment switch back and forth I acualy just print a photo using photo setting on plain paper to clean. DYE SUBLIMATION and other inks dont play well together. personally I dont have any issues but I have unclogged several printers either as a service or buying the printer next to nothing unclogging and reselling.

I try not to acually do a cleaning(print a full color image with high settings to flush) so not to add to the counter on the waste ink pad


----------

